# P/T Dispatcher Providence College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dispatcher (Part-Time)
Institution:
*Providence College*

Location:
Providence, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/21/2019

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Overview*

Provide administrative support to the Dept. of Public Safety. Communicate with Public Safety Officers and supervisors via the telephone and over the department radio system.

*Essential Duties:*

Receives and processes requests for information via the telephone and, when necessary, forward to the appropriate party. Provides customer service to faculty, staff, students and others, and when necessary directs them to the appropriate public safety officers and staff.
Receives emergency telephone and radio calls from students, faculty, and staff. Manages public safety communications and EMS via radio and telephone.
Records and updates Computer Aided Dispatch entries, posts public incident record logs, completes shift task logs, and performs miscellaneous clerical tasks deemed necessary and appropriate by supervisory staff.
Performs intermediate and advanced computer functions including managing databases. creating, analyzing, integrating, and importing linked spreadsheets, creating mail, envelope, and table merges, creating and editing captions, adding graphics, editing images, footnotes, endnotes, indices, tables of content, creating master documents, and reports using information from several sources. Design and produce reports and research data and information on the Internet.
*Marginal Duties:*

Sort, open, distribute, and route individual or departmental incoming mail, and prepare outgoing mail. Prepare and maintain records, files, and databases, some of which may be confidential. Monitor budgets and other financial activities that may require proficiency with math and bookkeeping.
May identify and make recommendations for additional or modified departmental systems. With approval, may design and implement new or modified systems. May serve as an internal resource on departmental administrative questions.
Perform all other duties as may be required.
*Education and Experience Required*

High school diploma or its equivalent.
Three to five years' experience in public safety, military, or law enforcement dispatch.
Working knowledge of word processing and data based systems.
Excellent organizational and communication skills.
Ability to work under deadline pressure and to prioritize assignments while juggling multiple tasks.
Discretion and the ability to keep all records, communications, and other information confidential.
Knowledge of Computer Aided Dispatch and Record Management, computerized alarms monitoring systems and access control, CCTV, and other technical systems that may be added to the Communication Center.
Successful completion of APCO Public Safety Telecommunicator I certification and PowerPhone Emergency Medical dispatch within 6-months of hire or as soon as reasonably able based on availability of courses.
*Physical Demands*

Sitting in a normal seated position for extended periods of time
Reaching by extending hand(s) or arm(s) in any direction
Finger dexterity required to manipulate objects with fingers rather than with whole hand(s) or arm(s), for example, using a keyboard
Communication skills using the spoken word
Ability to see within normal parameters
Ability to hear within normal range
Ability to move about
*Union Status:* Non-Union

*Shift:*
Third

*Requisition Number:* AS313P

*Application Information*
Contact:
Providence College

Online App. Form:
https://careers.providence.edu/postings/4215


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

**Finger dexterity required to manipulate objects with fingers rather than with whole hand**

That's more than a bit creepy!


----------

